# Replacement hinge?



## shezza (May 1, 2009)

Hi All, a few weeks ago in windy condition the wind took the door from my grip after which the door wouldn't close properly.
on checking I found that a section of the hinge was bent.
The question is do I have to replace the whole hinge,or could I just replace the pin that joins all the sections together? Any ideas........................Pete.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If possible, I'd be inclined to see if the offending part of the hinge can be knocked back into place [beware-aluminium will weaken if stressed too much] . . failing that it looks like a new hinge is on the cards.
- Having just re-read I see it is the pin thats bent . . no prob just remove it and knock it back straight !


----------



## JOHNRH (Dec 3, 2007)

*Broken hinge*

Hi Pete, Had very similar happen couple of weeks back.Fortunately have a good local (Consett) repair expert who was able to replace the part of hinge. Not what I would consider expensive (£60) which included fitting an extra electric socket at the same time. Only had to replace the broken part of hinge ,same place as yours ,ours is on an Avantegarde 145, same style door fitting. Hope this is of some help to you. johnrh


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Pete

If its possible, you can remove the hinge, and pull it apart. Then with a small drill bit about 1mm bigger than the original hole drill the plastic. Sometimes that can slacken the hinge. Or on the other had new hinges are available.

Phil


----------

